# Here I am......



## mmudge (Jul 1, 2009)

.....fresh from the introduction page. The facts:

I have a BMW 2002tii, 1971, in fairly great shape but no motor or tranny.....untill today.
It was a 1.8L, 4 speed.
Today I bought a 2.0L w/5speed tranny from a 320i. I was told it was a fairly simple swap.
FI is not new to me but the Boschk series is. I have worked on Fiats, L-series, the last 12 years but not exclusively. Mostly carbed cars.

I'm looking for pointers, assistance (written) and things to watch out for. I have been told the drive shaft will need to be shortened to mate to the 5 speed. Beyond that.....? 

So thanks in advance and I'm looking forward to a good time!

Mudge


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Great car!!!
single handedly responsible for making BMW what it is today...

if you ever intend on selling the car, or actually restoring it I would highly recommend keeping the engine/tranny...well everything really as stock as humanly possible, it will be worth more when you are done and you will not have to deal with crazy fabrication issues and one-off problems due to having the wrong parts

but good luck she's a looker...keep us updated on your progress with lots of pics =)


----------



## Pat2002 (Mar 27, 2004)

Car looks great but I'm confused it does not have the tii badging. Also tii were 2.0 l engines as were all 2002's. 320i's are 1.8 l. BMW fooled us with the badging on the 320s. I have a a 1974 2002 and a 1983 320i. Check web sites like Pelican Parts I think I remember a step by step on changing over a 4 speed to a 5 speed or Google to find. Good luck with your project it should make the 2002 a great freeway cruiser.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Nice bmw!!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

also check out ireland engineering
lots of go fast bits and Jeff Ireland is VERY knowledgeable about these cars


----------



## mmudge (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pat2002, you are correct. All new info today.*



Pat2002 said:


> Car looks great but I'm confused it does not have the tii badging. Also tii were 2.0 l engines as were all 2002's. 320i's are 1.8 l. BMW fooled us with the badging on the 320s. I have a a 1974 2002 and a 1983 320i. Check web sites like Pelican Parts I think I remember a step by step on changing over a 4 speed to a 5 speed or Google to find. Good luck with your project it should make the 2002 a great freeway cruiser.


Thru Google and a few phone calls I was able to decern that the '71 is simply a 2002 not a Tii as previously thought. I also found out that the motor and tranny I pulled from the '77 321i are not quite what I was led to believe. The motor is a 2.0L but the tranny is another 4 speed. This is disappointing but not really major at this point. This whole mess began with my daughter and her friend, Charlie who has a BMW and therefore knows everything there is to know. I'm thinking of sending Charlie a bill for half of this fiasco.:liar:

The understanding I have now, and what I'm planning on doing, is to remove the F/I (K-series) and take the carbed intake from the original motor, slap a Weber DGV on it, and send my daughter home in the car....assuming the new motor will run.

I have been restoring Fiats, THE NEW CHRYSLER!!!!!, (Let's hear it, boys), for the last 12 years and Webers make all the sense in the world to me. I did do a couple Fiats w/FI and that taught me all about the wonderful world of L-series Jetronics. It's a pretty dependable system as long as you are through.

So, in conclusion, maybe, the motor and 4 speed should in theroy be a bolt in replacement. IF ANYONE KNOWS DIFFERENTLY PLEASE COP TO IT NOW SO I DON'T SHOOT MYSELF IN THE FEET ANYMORE!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## HB Chris (Oct 20, 2007)

*2002*

Unfortunately this isn't the place if you want info, parts and help on 2002's. Go to www.bmw2002faq.com, although you might get more opinions than you ask for!


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have dropped a 320 engine and 5 speed from a 81 320is into a 2002. 
The 5 speed needed the shifter plate and rod shortened to fit in the same spot and I dont recall if I had to adjust the driveshaft. I think it needs to be shorter. The link listed above has alot of info.
The 320 engine is very close to the original. Yes some years the displacement is smaller and they are fuel injected around 79 ot 80? But I have just pull off hte FI. put the intake and carb on the engine and put it in the car. Also some of the later year have the distributor rotating in the opposite direction on the 320s. So the back dist plate an cams also can vary.
The 5 speed is a nice upgrade if you do any sort of Highway driving. It will drip 800 to 1k revs off the engine depending on your tire size.

So yes the 4 speed should go right in if you car was a Manual car. If not the driveshaft will be to short an of course youll need the clutch pedal assembly.
For ease of use I would go with the Webber downdraft vs the Solex that was stock. Not sure what you got from the 320 engine.

b


----------

